# Looking for bettas to draw!



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

I've started practicing drawing Bettas and have gotten interested in them.  If you have any that you'd like me to draw just let me know! 
Here are some examples:


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry they're so big IDK how to make them smaller.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

can you do lunar,luna, strawberry, chili?
luna:








she's a Combtail bi-color with blue rays
lunar:








he is a DBT droopy male
chili:
















\sorry blurry cam, he is a HM red with blue rays, could draw him with a normal HM tail if you can
straw berry:
















she is a VT red with a pink-ish body
thx if you can, by the way your a very good artist very realistic. if your using crayon or something try color pencils if you like


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

I've just started using colored pencils recently so I'm not very god at it yet. 
I'll try my best at your fish! Just a reminder, I've just started drawing fish so they might not look very good.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

That first one is great! LOVE the face.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it looks like you been diong it for while XP


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks! ^.^ My personal fav so far is the second one. I messed up the last one's eye.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i like the first one it looks cute how you drew it >w<


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Would you draw my boys?

Yuuki IS a Halfmoon. Not a Delta. He just wasn't fully spread.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

AUGH!! OMGoodness!!!!! They're gorgeous! They'll be a pleasure to try to draw. And thanks for the clear pics too!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

sorry mines are blurry =[


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

That's okay.  I can still most of the details I need to so you're okay.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Really? Awh, shucks. Thanks! 

:3 Everyone tells me they are unique, how lucky am I! 

You should see him flaring, OH, so pretty!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

idk about mines =[


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

I LOOOOVE Luna and Strawberry! I think I'll draw Strawberry first. 
Your piccy's are fine!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Believe me, I know what it's like to have a blurry camera.  I have one that's only 3.1 megapixels. I have to use our mom's camera.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i have to use my dad's phone XP am at school right now so i'll check this later


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Here's 

Strawberry:
http://oi52.tinypic.com/2im1d7d.jpg

Luna:
http://oi51.tinypic.com/23kc5et.jpg

Chili (Do u think I overdid it on redoing his fins?):
http://oi54.tinypic.com/oro0hu.jpg

And I forgot his name :
http://oi55.tinypic.com/wvv407.jpg

I hope you like em!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

OMG I lovve it! it looks like them, there is lotta blue in luna lol it is ok XP

the double tail's name is "lunar lol
but THANK SOOOO MUCHOO!!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh yeah! Duh! : Sheesh! I can't remember names.

Do you want me to try to fix Luna?


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Does she need more red?


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Do you think there's any way you could draw my avatar? I love your work! Let me know if you can and if you need a better picture!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Smr2892 said:


> Do you think there's any way you could draw my avatar? I love your work! Let me know if you can and if you need a better picture!


Sure thing! But like I told Betta lover, I'm still in practicing mode so it might not turn out very good. Thanks for asking! ^.^


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Very nice work, Tiel!!!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you, Leenie! ^.^ I'm still perfecting them though.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

I'm sure it'll turn out great! Your other drawings have


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Aww thanks! ^.^ Do you want me to add the rock thingy and the plants in the background when I draw it?


----------



## WiccanWisdom (Sep 5, 2011)

You are very talented!!! 

Feel like taking a crack at Logan?


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

You can add them if you want to, you're the artist though! I want you to have fun with it, you can whatever you'd like to


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh. My. Gawsh!!! Those are amazing! Beautiful, just beautiful! How adorable!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks tiel i wuv 'em only if i could get this certain betta on aquabid D=


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

could you draw lucky? hes a Ct betta.. if your not busy of course.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sure thing, Flare! I love the pose! ^.^


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

BettaMiah said:


> Oh. My. Gawsh!!! Those are amazing! Beautiful, just beautiful! How adorable!


I'm working on yours right now, Miah!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

WiccanWisdom said:


> You are very talented!!!
> 
> Feel like taking a crack at Logan?



Sure! I may have him finished close to the end of this week.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

*To BettaMiah*

Here's Yuuki! I'm working on Ryu's rough draft right now.  I hope you like it!
His colors were fun to try to mix! ^.^


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

TielBird101 said:


> Sure thing, Flare! I love the pose! ^.^


Lucky seems to like the camera, every time he sees it he comes up close to the glass and he will pose. lol.. by the way your a very good artist. =D


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL! My bird is the same way! ;D When I start sanpping pics she moves into all these poses. : Her fav is her head a little tilted.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks! ^.^ BTW, I like your avvie. Did u make it?


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

TielBird101 said:


> Thanks! ^.^ BTW, I like your avvie. Did u make it?


No I didn't make my avatar Dragonflie did.. here is his/her link. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=77731 check it out..He/ she does good.. 

I do make Avatars though, I have made quiet a few, if you want to check mine out my link is
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=80703


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Cool! Thanks! ^.^


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

No problem.... =D


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Here you are BettaMiah! Sorry, I couldn't blend his colors enough.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Here's a peek at Logan, Wiccan.


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh my stars..... very gorgeous.....


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Omg they're all coming along SO great! I can hardly stand the suspense!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Flaretacious said:


> Oh my stars..... very gorgeous.....


Thanks! ^.^ And don't worry.  I'm getting to Lucky.  His pose is gonna be sooo fun!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Smr2892 said:


> Omg they're all coming along SO great! I can hardly stand the suspense!


Thank you! I'll be starting on yours next, Smr, and THEN I'll get Lucky for you, Flare!


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Eeeeeeeeeee! *happy squeal*


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

"so excited" I can't wait to see how lucky turns out...  I could imagine that his pose could be fun to draw. you don't get that pose from a betta to often. lol well for the camera anyways.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow these are VERY VERY good you got talent 0.0 there so pretty


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Lovveeeeehhh it!


----------



## WiccanWisdom (Sep 5, 2011)

Eeep!! It looks awesome so far!!!!! *Happy Snoopy Dance!*


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Awww, thanks everyone! ^.^ 

I finally finished Logan last night, Wiccan! (I need to number these so I don't get my orders mixed up. )


----------



## WiccanWisdom (Sep 5, 2011)

Eeep!! Omg I absolutely love it!! You are very talented!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

WiccanWisdom said:


> Eeep!! Omg I absolutely love it!! You are very talented!! Thank you so much!!


No, thank YOU! It means a lot to me when people like what I draw. ^.^


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

wow you are very talented!! when ever you have time can you do mine too?? i need to get a good pick of him tho..


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

missm83 said:


> wow you are very talented!! when ever you have time can you do mine too?? i need to get a good pick of him tho..


I'd be happy to! I still have two more to do today then I can work on yours when you get a pic of him.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i have one more named oceanist (fancy name lol):
























this is my best pic of him i love it when he flares X3








thx if you can :-D


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

AWESOME! You have a another one?!  I LOVE his pattern!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thx my little brother gave him to me but... he has pop eye ='[[ poor thing
my little brother never cleaned his tank, he was always in darkness, barely fed him. now am doing my best to care for him and his eye.

and his pattern is called salamander and thanks


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Good luck with him, Betta lover! ^.^

Here are some finished orders! I hope you all like them!

1st. Flaretacious' Lucky
2nd. Smr2829's Cisco Kid
3rd. WiccanWisdom's Logan w/ BG

I went ahead and added a background to Logan, juts in case you'd like something different., Wiccan! ^.^


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Wiccan got banned??? Nuts. Does somebody else want the drawing?


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you so much, I love it you did a really great job, and I like how everyone else's turned out too.. keep up the awesome work..


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

He's Beautiful!!!!!!! You're SO talented!!!! thank you thank you thank you!! *happy dance* I'm going to print this out and make it the background of his tank! If it's okay with you(?), of course. I'll take Wiccan's drawing lol. JP 
Really though, they're all absolutely amazing. I can't believe these were just for PRACTICE! I can't imagine what they'll be like once you've got it completely down! Keep it up!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Flaretacious said:


> Thank you so much, I love it you did a really great job, and I like how everyone else's turned out too.. keep up the awesome work..


Thank you, Flare! ^.^ I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Smr2892 said:


> He's Beautiful!!!!!!! You're SO talented!!!! thank you thank you thank you!! *happy dance* I'm going to print this out and make it the background of his tank! If it's okay with you(?), of course. I'll take Wiccan's drawing lol. JP
> Really though, they're all absolutely amazing. I can't believe these were just for PRACTICE! I can't imagine what they'll be like once you've got it completely down! Keep it up!


LOL! I was thinking he hadn't turned out as good but I'm REALLY glad you like him! ^.^ Sure! Go ahead, I don't mind!  It's yours after all.  Awesome! It's good knowing it wasn't for nothing.  Thanks for taking it!
Thank you!!!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

very pretty =D can't wait for oceanist, and thanks am trying my best


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

could you do one of bruce?


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

Could you do one of the fish in my avatar? If you cant tell from the picture, he is a halfmoon.


----------



## Flaretacious (Sep 8, 2011)

hey I was wondering if you had the time if you could draw me my newest betta cupcake and possibly Drakon hes my other CT.. =)


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow! They're very pretty! ^.^ It may take me awhile since my new schoolbooks just came in and I've taken a break from drawing for awhile but I'll get it to you! I'll message you when it's done.


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

*jumbali ...*

can u draw him






















?


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sure thing! ^.^ Is he your first betta?


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

no ive had like 3 others ..all veil tail males haha


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it is strange that i don't even own a VT male but i have females XP


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL! I think the females are cute.  I wonder why some people don't like them? PetSmart just got in another orange dalmation and this one has sort of pinkish hue to him. :'( I REALLY wish I could get one.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

_it is because females don't have long fins and not as colorful as a male_
*there wrong, *look at her she is long finned female i think she is a Cambodian, not sure take a look:
















she is very beautiful do you mind drawing her? her name is rose
thx if you can =]]


----------



## allilovesherbetta (Oct 1, 2011)

ive always wanted the female but my mom says there ugly so when i move out i wanna a get a big 20g tank full of females


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

She's beautiful, Betta lover!!!! :O Drop dead gorgeous! Sure! Our comp screen went out that I use to upload pics to draw so it may be awhile till I get any done. Sorry for the delay everyone! As soon as we get a new monitor I'll be back on them!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it is okay i could wait tiel, thanks am planning on getting a CT girl ;D cause i want to spawn a CT girl to my HM boy

allilovesherbetta: thats what the same thing my parents said to me, but i researched on keeping sororities (when i was 12, i had 2 {lot of work, but rewarding}) i told them of what i researched about spawning and keeping sororities, so i proved myself that i know how to care for sororities and they got me lot of them (most died ='[) tell your mom females could actually be kept together, but it will take up to 2 days for females to stop fighting, OR you should try to find some females with long fins to pretend that there males ;D


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm sooo sorry guys! I won't be doing anymore drawings for awhile cuz our other comp I use when I draw went out.  I'll let those who ordered know when I'm open again!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

o ok


----------

